# Hp designjet 800ps



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

I recently received a used printer. What can this printer be useful for? Any current users of this printer? Any feedback would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

StatusTees said:


> I recently received a used printer. What can this printer be useful for? Any current users of this printer? Any feedback would be helpful. Thanks!


I just acquired one this week, How did you make out with yours?


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Nothing yet. Still sitting. Trying to decide what to do with it. What is it used for? What are you sing yours for?


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

StatusTees said:


> Nothing yet. Still sitting. Trying to decide what to do with it. What is it used for? What are you sing yours for?


I've got mine converted to a bulk ink ciss system and have only printed banners and posters so far. Ill be attempting some single sheet transfers in the next week or two and if I like the results I'll buy my transfer material on rolls from now on. In the mean time I have found a local sign printer that has an eco-solvent printer / cutter that's willing to print and cut my dark transfers.


----------



## btls (May 4, 2016)

what bulk ink system did you use


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

btls said:


> what bulk ink system did you use


Cobra didn't have one for the unit so I got it at INKXPRO.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

This printer is professional and robust and it is 42inches modal. The printer delivers ultimate line and photo quality, fast. Network ready printer, a "virtual-computer" inside processes files, quickly freeing up the computer.


----------



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a Designjet 500 42" which is very similar to the 800. I have created large posters with them.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I have an HP 60" Z6100 and I do use roll transfer media (lights only-Transjet II). I have done a lot of Photo Tex for window coverings, as well as vinyl banners, posters and we do a lot of transfers to canvas panels as well as t-shirts. We also print menu displays for above the front counter. I would recommend an inexpensive program called Qimage. It lets you optimize what you print and places the pictures on the page, so you can squeeze multiple images on one print job and not waste paper.


----------

